# JavaScript - PHP



## pat270881 (18. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

Ist es möglich von mit Hilfe von JavaScript auf PHP-Variablen zuzugreifen? - Das Problem ist, dass ich eine Produktliste mit verschiedenen Kategorien habe und ich habe so tabPanes mit JavaScript erstellt und jetzt füge ich noch statisch die einzelnen Tabs bzw. Kategorien hinzu. Ich möchte es aber dynamisch machen und die einzelnen Kategorien, die es gibt, aus der MySQL Datenbank holen und dann die einzelnen Tabs mit JavaScript erzeugen. Ist das irgendwie möglich?

lg pat


----------



## Leroy42 (18. Mrz 2006)

Ich habe zwar noch nie mit PHP zu tun gehabt, soweit ich weiß, ist dies
aber eine serverseitige Script-Sprache wie JSP oder ASP.

Daß heißt, daß PHP-Scripts bereits auf dem Server ausgeführt werden bevor
die so veränderte Seite zum Browser geschickt wird. Im Browser schließlich
kommt *nichts mehr* vom PHP-Code an. Und da Javascript wiederum nur
im Browser ausgeführt wird, kann es keinen Zugriff auf, dem mittlerweile
nicht mehr vorhanden, PHP-Code haben.


----------



## bummerland (18. Mrz 2006)

hmm, wenn du es so meinst, geht es schon:

```
<script>
<!--
    var test = <?php echo $test ?>;
//-->
</script>
```


----------



## Student (19. Mrz 2006)

bummerland hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmm, wenn du es so meinst


Ich denke er meint es genau so. 

@OP:
Du kannst alles dynamisch erstellen, was im Endeffekt im Browser ankommt. Somit auch JavaScript-Code (auch wenn man da immer etwas aufpassen muss, was man wo und wie "escaped" ).

Bei Problemen: In der php-faq(.de) steht auch was dazu (soweit ich mich erinnern kann).

Grüße, Ben.


----------

